# After market navigation in Altima 2.5S 2007 HELP!



## eespin23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi,

I just bought a new 07' Altima 2.5S. w/o Bose system. I REALLY LIKE THIS CAR but I want to install the Pioneer AVIC-D2 or any other double din navigation system. Can anyone tell me what i need (mounting kit, extra parts... etc) to get this installed so it looks like a factory installed radio? 

I went to Best Buy and they told me i would need some extra parts to get that installed....

HELP!


----------



## RockfordAltima07 (Jul 25, 2007)

You Need the kit which consists of all that plastic trim piece on the dash, you need a wiring harness and an antenna harness because the New 07 altima no longer has the usual Motorola antenna plug. The antenna adapter has also a power lead to power the Antenna amplifier. I found everything from AUTOTOYS.COM CAR AUDIO AND SECURITY for all 3 items (Kit, wire harness and antenna adapter) $83 bucks shipped. Everyone else wants about 40 for the kit alone. My car is also getting a double din monitor So I did all the research, and the fact that I work for a supplier of Nissan makes it even better, Look at the user name and guess who I work for!..... Any other audio question let me know I'm currently installing a 6000 watt all rockford system in my car so I have researched everything and the rest I have asked nissan for help. Good Luck.


----------

